# Pamācības >  DIODES rollerii

## Hondists

Es gribeetu rollerii ielikt diodes.Man rollerii ir 12v akumulators pie kura gribu sleegt klaat diodes.Man ir divas sarkanas diodes 3mm bet nezinu vinu parametrus.Cik lielu rezistoru man vajadzeetu likt klaat?

----------


## karloslv

vislabāk katru diodi slēgt virknē ar aptuveni 1 kiloomu pretestību, tad caur to plūdīs ~10 mA strāva, kas nekaitēs gaismasdiodei. ja gribi spilgtāk, vari samazināt pretestību līdz puskiloomam.

----------


## jeecha

Ja nezini oma likumu tad paliidzees kaut vai http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz. Parastaam sarkanaam gaismas diodeem sprieguma kritumu vari pienjemt apmeeram 2V, un straavu ap 25mA.

----------


## Mairis



----------

